# Littman or UltraScope



## Nycxice13 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ive owned a few Littman's (they have grown legs on me, which has reduced me to using a POS sprague DynaMed scope), and have since heard about UltraScope. Anyone have any input on either one. I'm trying to decide.


----------



## Jon (Mar 21, 2007)

A friend has an ultrascope... and he seems to like it. They are availible in all sorts of colors for accesorizing 

I like Littmans, and also have a DRG scope.


----------



## Summit (Mar 29, 2007)

I like my UltraScope


----------

